# Maximum height/weight for a 13hh pony?



## Tonty Tont (15 October 2011)

I'm so sorry that this has been done to death, I'm just rather paranoid 

What would you say the maximum height and weight of a rider would be for a stocky 13hh cob? He has around 7-8 inches of bone 

Also, this is me riding him today, I'm 5'3 and around 7 stone  Do I look to big?












Thank you ever so much 

A HUGE muffin for reading this, although I am annoying


----------



## Lolo (15 October 2011)

No, you look just right, verging on the smaller side of just right  He's very cute!


----------



## lara b (15 October 2011)

Looks good to me, and you are light as a feather so should think he carries you no problem. Sweet pony!


----------



## xRobyn (16 October 2011)

You look fine! I'm 10st and 5'7" and rode (well hopped on + hacked, but didn't feel to heavy for!) a little 13hh pony. You have nothing to worry about 







Clearly I'm too tall for her, but too heavy?


----------



## Wagtail (16 October 2011)

No, you look perfect. You could probably gain a stone or two before you were too heavy for him. I ride a 14hh cob occasionally and I am five foot ten and nearly ten stone. I look ridiculous, but he doesn't mind as I'm four stone lighter than his owner!


----------



## mystiandsunny (16 October 2011)

Depends on build and age of pony.  

I have a 14hh who's finely built and only 318kg, who is still growing - and I wouldn't put more than 9 - 9.5 stone on her.  There's also the 13hh nativex pony who's 328kg, built like a tank, one stocky leg on each corner, and would probably easily carry 12 stone without blinking.  Her regular rider is 8 stone and she takes me easily too (9 stone).  I also have a 13.2hh NF pony who is bred to carry a stone per hand when fully grown and has done so in the past (incl tack obv) without any trouble (with careful fitness building, back and saddle checks etc) - her current rider is 7 stone and 5ft6.

You are NO WAY too heavy for your pony.  I wouldn't worry about being too tall either.


----------



## Tonty Tont (16 October 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies 

All of my friends are riding 15hh+ horses, so I tend to worry that I'm too big for Tont


----------



## Tammytoo (16 October 2011)

You look absolutely fine!  You could put on another couple of stone and still be absolutely fine.  She's very sweet isn't she?

I wouldn't say you were paranoid either - just thinking about your mare's welfare which is to be commended.


----------



## a kind of magic (16 October 2011)

You look great on him.  Proper little leg on each corner type so could carry a couple more stone too. 

I have a 13hh forester and the girl riding him for me is just under 10st and about 5ft 6.


----------



## Tammytoo (16 October 2011)

Ooops - sorry, just realised "she" is a gelding!


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (16 October 2011)

You don't look too big at all. My pony is 13hh and I'm 5'5" and 8 stone.


----------



## appylass (16 October 2011)

Hell no! You look just right on him


----------



## Tonty Tont (16 October 2011)

Thank you for all of the lovely replies  I feel a lot better about riding him now 

I think he's lovely too, but then I'm a bit biased


----------

